# Вопросы новичка



## Булгаков Владислав (27 Фев 2022)

Есть у кого расположение планок ? Как определить тональность планки?


----------



## ugly (27 Фев 2022)

Нота планки определяется продувкой.
Место на резонаторе легко определяется простыми опытами и несложными логическими размышлениями.


----------



## vyachek (28 Фев 2022)

Ноту можно определить по хроматическому тюнеру (приложение для андроид или айфон). Чтобы определить ноту не обязательно планку продувать, достаточно поднести ее к микрофону телефона и дернуть за язычок. Чтобы определить ноту на резонаторе, нужно нажать на клавишу и посмотреть какой клапан открывается, порядок нот необходимо записать на бумаге.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (5 Мар 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Ноту можно определить по хроматическому тюнеру (приложение для андроид или айфон). Чтобы определить ноту не обязательно планку продувать, достаточно поднести ее к микрофону телефона и дернуть за язычок. Чтобы определить ноту на резонаторе, нужно нажать на клавишу и посмотреть какой клапан открывается, порядок нот необходимо записать на бумаге.


Получается распределяешь голосовые планки по нотам. Потом это все записываешь. Потом смотрю у резонатора ноты( то есть получается какой клапан открывается около отверстия тот и нота?) Ещё дело в том что отпало 3 планки от баса. Ну у меня есть старый аккордеон можно же по нему строить планки ( имею ввиду по резонатором все планки прекрепить ) И на какой воск прикреплять?


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Мар 2022)

Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> на какой воск прикреплять?


Как я понимаю VEV… . Ходишь- ходишь, ходишь- ходишь, ходишь- ходишь, и тут- БАЦ, и вторая смена)))… . Или уже сто пятая.


----------



## vyachek (6 Мар 2022)

Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> И на какой воск прикреплять?


 60% - воск, 30% - канифоль, 10% - масло
На банку канифоли (20г)
40г воска
6г льняного масла


----------



## MAN (6 Мар 2022)

Нестор Петрович, то есть я хотел сказать vyachek, вы забыли ещё вот по этому вопросу подробный комментарий дать


Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> Получается распределяешь голосовые планки по нотам. Потом это все записываешь. Потом смотрю у резонатора ноты( то есть получается какой клапан открывается около отверстия тот и нота?)


----------



## gerborisov (6 Мар 2022)

Недавно принесли в ремонт баян Восток. С голосами, которые в случайном порядке закрепили гвоздиками. Отвалились от жары. Вот, просто прикрепил все на свои места, без заморочек. Примазал что там оставалось. ремонт стоит дороже инструмента. А так за 500р. по обоюдному согласию


----------



## MAN (6 Мар 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Недавно принесли в ремонт баян Восток. С голосами, которые в случайном порядке закрепили гвоздиками. Отвалились от жары. Вот, просто прикрепил все на свои места, без заморочек.


Повезло вам. Только представьте себе на минуточку, что было бы, окажись это инструмент марки "Запад". Думаю, без заморочек точно не обошлось бы.


----------



## Vladimir Solaris (7 Мар 2022)

Здравствуйте, после перевосковки, пишут что уже настроенные планки по тональности *плувут*.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (7 Мар 2022)

Vladimir Solaris написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, после перевосковки, пишут что уже настроенные планки по тональности *плувут*.


У меня ничего не плывет


----------



## vyachek (7 Мар 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> вы забыли ещё вот по этому вопросу подробный комментарий дать


Ничуть не сложно и в106-й раз. Хотя цитата не моя.
*Ставите кастрюльку с водой на плиту, в неё - банку консервную, в неё - все ингридиенты. 
Включаете плиту и ждёте, пока всё расплавится. 
Рапсплавилось? (самая тугоплавкая - канифоль)
Перемешайте чем-либо и ставьте остывать.
Всё!*


----------



## vyachek (7 Мар 2022)

Vladimir Solaris написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, после перевосковки, пишут что уже настроенные планки по тональности *плувут*.


После установки планок - это и будет "основная" настройка инструмента: всё что до этого - это предварительная "черновая" настройка. После заливки строй, как правило, уходит. Окончательная настройка производится в корпусе.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (29 Май 2022)




----------



## Булгаков Владислав (29 Май 2022)

Что скажете?


----------



## vev (30 Май 2022)

Булгаков Владислав, 
Даже зайца можно научить курить, вот только будет ли ему от этого хорошо… Какой смысл в «приклеивании» если инструмент в состоянии «ушиб всей бабки об Каширское шоссе»?


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (30 Май 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Булгаков Владислав,
> Даже зайца можно научить курить, вот только будет ли ему от этого хорошо… Какой смысл в «приклеивании» если инструмент в состоянии «ушиб всей бабки об Каширское шоссе»


А если серьёзно? Совсем толка не будет?


----------



## vev (30 Май 2022)

Булгаков Владислав, 
Что Вы ждете на выходе? Для всего должен быть смысл. Лично мне он не виден при таком состоянии инструмента. Затраты на реальную реставрацию будут весьма немаленькии, а без реставрации - никак


----------



## MAN (30 Май 2022)

Булгаков Владислав, главное в гармони - голосовые планки, а вы их нам даже не показали. Вот если там планки какие-то уникальные, мастеровые, да ещё и хорошо сохранились (последнее правда весьма сомнительно, судя по общему внешнему виду инструмента, но кто его знает), то тогда может и стоит подумать над вопросом о полной реставрации данной гармони (хотя даже в этом случае целесообразнее наверное было бы использовать их в другом корпусе), а если ничего особенного, то вряд ли имеет смысл делать что-либо, кроме как отнести вашу находку на помойку. Кстати, гриф не приклеивается, а привинчивается к правому полукорпусу изнутри двумя шурупами. 

P. S. А гармонь эта скорее всего "венка" русского или немецкого строя. И скорее всего вполне рядовая, просто очень ветхая, разбитая и долгие годы чёрт-те где валявшаяся, так что вряд ли она имеет хоть какую-то ценность.


----------



## globus (30 Май 2022)

Не, тут приваривать надо))


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (30 Май 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Булгаков Владислав, главное в гармони - голосовые планки, а вы их нам даже не показали. Вот если там планки какие-то уникальные, мастеровые, да ещё и хорошо сохранились (последнее правда весьма сомнительно, судя по общему внешнему виду инструмента, но кто его знает), то тогда может и стоит подумать над вопросом о полной реставрации данной гармони (хотя даже в этом случае целесообразнее наверное было бы использовать их в другом корпусе), а если ничего особенного, то вряд ли имеет смысл делать что-либо, кроме как отнести вашу находку на помойку. Кстати, гриф не приклеивается, а привинчивается к правому полукорпусу изнутри двумя шурупами.
> 
> P. S. А гармонь эта скорее всего "венка" русского или немецкого строя. И скорее всего вполне рядовая, просто очень ветхая, разбитая и долгие годы чёрт-те где валявшаяся, так что вряд ли она имеет хоть какую-то ценность.


Так я ее для себя хотел сделать


----------



## MAN (30 Май 2022)

Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> Так я ее для себя хотел сделать


Ну тогда в добрый путь! Дорогу осилит идущий. Что касается вашего вопроса конкретно по грифу, то лично я считаю, что этот восстановлению не подлежит (он же, помимо того, что отломан от корпуса, весь рассохся, растрескался и причудливо изогнулся), так что однозначно надо делать новый. А к новому грифу надо будет сделать и новую клавиатурную механику. Максимум, что можно пустить в дело, так это пуговицы (кнопки), но их там не комплект и придётся как минимум раздобыть недостающие.
Вообще, если действительно будете восстанавливать эту гармонь и особенно если хотите восстановить её до рабочего состояния (то есть чтобы на ней можно было играть), а не просто для украшения интерьера, вам много чего придётся изготавливать заново. Наверняка придётся делать новый мех, возможно менять деки (а это полная разборка и переклейка полукорпусов), резонаторы тоже вполне могли прийти в такое состояние, что никуда уже не годятся и надо делать новые...


----------



## gerborisov (31 Май 2022)

Выкиньте этот мусор. Там не чего восстанавливать.


----------



## MAN (31 Май 2022)

А я всё-таки не стал бы давать такую рекомендацию в столь категорической форме, так как сам в настоящий момент потихоньку занимаюсь восстановлением вот этой фабричной шуйской хромки 50-х годов, тоже пролежавшей на деревенском чердаке лет этак 50 как минимум.

Делаю это по нескольким причинам.
1. Как ни странно, но голосовая часть у неё сохранилась прекрасно (к сожалению фотографии нет под рукой, но поверьте), а мне очень нравится звучание таких гармошек. Снаружи, как видите, облезлая, покоцанная, на уголках корпуса и меха, рычагах правой механики и толкателях левой облез весь хром и торжествует ржавчина, но резонаторы с планками почти как новые - на язычках ржавчины практически нигде нет, да что там, даже залоги и те почти в полном порядке. Вот же делали когда-то! У меня гармони 70-х и 80-х годов в этом смысле гораздо хуже сохранились,даром что на чердаке не бывали никогда и с ними всё время довольно бережно обращались.
2. Она дорога мне как память.
3. Видимо я из того самого числа любителей преодолевать трудности, хотя и не пользуюсь ни скафандром, ни гамаком.  

Булгаков Владислав, на мой взгляд вам заниматься реставрацией имеет смысл только при двух условиях:
1. Если планки и голоса на них в хорошем состоянии и обещают интересный звук.
2. Если реставрировать будете самостоятельно, потому что такая работа, выполненная кем-то другим, будет иметь очень высокую стоимость (наверняка разумнее и дешевле просто взять и купить исправную гармонь хорошего качества), да и вряд ли вы найдёте мастера, который согласится на такой подвиг.
Если же хоть одно из этих условий не выполняется, то


gerborisov написал(а):


> Выкиньте этот мусор. Там нечего восстанавливать.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (31 Май 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> А я всё-таки не стал бы давать такую рекомендацию в столь категорической форме, так как сам в настоящий момент потихоньку занимаюсь восстановлением вот этой фабричной шуйской хромки 50-х годов, тоже пролежавшей на деревенском чердаке лет этак 50 как минимум.
> Посмотреть вложение 12749
> Делаю это по нескольким причинам.
> 1. Как ни странно, но голосовая часть у неё сохранилась прекрасно (к сожалению фотографии нет под рукой, но поверьте), а мне очень нравится звучание таких гармошек. Снаружи, как видите, облезлая, покоцанная, на уголках корпуса и меха, рычагах правой механики и толкателях левой облез весь хром и торжествует ржавчина, но резонаторы с планками почти как новые - на язычках ржавчины практически нигде нет, да что там, даже залоги и те почти в полном порядке. Вот же делали когда-то! У меня гармони 70-х и 80-х годов в этом смысле гораздо хуже сохранились,даром что на чердаке не бывали никогда и с ними всё время довольно бережно обращались.
> ...


И не подумаю выкидывать. Это гармонь прадеда. Звук не плохой. Голоса в хорошем состоянии.


----------



## MAN (31 Май 2022)

Тогда работайте, Бог в помощь. Если изготовление нового грифа для вас слишком сложная задача, то можно попробовать приспособить гриф и механику от какой-то другой гармони-донора с подходящими размерами. Я бы на вашем месте начал с решения этого вопроса. Изготовление нового меха можно и заказать где-нибудь, для этого потребуются рамки от старого.


----------



## gerborisov (1 Июн 2022)

Восстановить хозяину самому, когда изначально ставился вопрос о возможности "приклейки" грифа - не получится. Последнее сообщение о состоянии голосов, под большим сомнением. Как диагностировали? Только если "Ман" возьмётся за реставрацию. Или в таком виде сделать в квартире "Уголок памяти прадеда" там главным экспонатом поставить это, как реликвию. Без вариантов.


----------



## MAN (1 Июн 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Только если "Ман" возьмётся за реставрацию.


Не-не-не, ни в коем случае! Я хоть вместе с некоторым процентом людей и предпочитаю комфорту преодоление трудностей, однако восстанавливать чужую гармошку не возьмусь, во-первых у меня со своими работы непочатый край, да и квалификация должная в этом деле, откровенно говоря, отсутствует. Свою ежели ненароком и испорчу как-нибудь, так на меня никто не обидится, а для чужой начну, к примеру, залоги выпрямлять, да ещё, не дай бог, к пятилитровой банке их портянкой не в том направлении примотаю. И что тогда? Как людям в глаза глядеть стану после этого? Нет уж, увольте.


----------



## MAN (1 Июн 2022)

Только что обратил внимание на количество реакций, указанное под моим аватаром и содрогнулся.
Недаром говорил великий и мудрый Абу-Ахмат-ибн-Бей, первый шофер этой машины (в смысле kep, не знаю какой по счёту администратор этого форума):


kep написал(а):


> это, пожалуй, Ваши демоны гуляют


----------



## kep (1 Июн 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Только что обратил внимание на количество реакций, указанное под моим аватаром и содрогнулся.


Ну, экзорцизм был простой


----------



## vev (1 Июн 2022)

kep, 
Эк ты дьявола скоренько изгнал


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (2 Июн 2022)

Здравствуйте. У меня аккордеон Horch.В нем проблема. Стало дуть из угла полу корпуса. Какой уплотнитель можно поставить за место старого? И этот аккордеон прикреплён на болтах к полу корпусам.


----------



## ugly (3 Июн 2022)

из самого доступного - оконный.


----------



## vev (3 Июн 2022)

http://www.delicia.ru/zap2.html#меха



*Уплотнение мех-рамки и полукорпуса
*


----------



## MAN (3 Июн 2022)

Вот пожалуйста: Уплотнитель самоклеящийся для окон ПВХ 6 м 10х2 мм
Здесь мы за 136 рублей получаем целых 24 метра (там шестиметровая сдвоенная полоса уплотнителя, имеющего ширину 10 мм, а поскольку нам для оклеивания рамок меха более 5 мм не требуется, то каждую такую полоску с чистой совестью режем вдоль напополам). Если всё честно посчитать на компьютере, то этого количества должно хватить аж на восемь Хорьхов. Но это, как вы понимаете, статистически зависимый вариант для тек, кто ездит на старой "Ладе".
У эксклюзивного же представителя "Делиции", рекомендованного выше, вы можете абсолютно комфортно, без каких бы то ни было трудностей и с большим удовольствием приобрести "спецрезину с клеевым слоем" длиной 3 метра вчетверо дороже (а если считать по погонным метрам, то в 32, нет даже в 33 раза, если быть точным).
Думайте сами, решайте сами - тварь ли вы дрожащая или право имеете. 
Ну и ещё конечно можно из специально выделанной кожи каких-нибудь убиенных животных самостоятельно полосок нарезать, но это наверное уже полный архаизм и нелепость, а, кроме того, в этом случае вам придётся ещё и с клеем возиться, тогда как и на "спецрезину" и на оконный уплотнитель его уже намазали за вас и защитной бумажкой прикрыли.


----------



## kep (4 Июн 2022)

Остаток дискуссии, как не относящийся к теме, перенесен в Права и обязанности MAN


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (6 Июн 2022)

Здравствуйте. Скажите, аккордеон Barcarolla Prominenz (2 регистра влевой , 11 вправой) он подойдёт для занятий ? И скажите его преимущества.


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2022)

Булгаков Владислав, 
Для занятий подойдет любой инструмент в хорошем состоянии. Все определяется ростом, и репертуаром. 
Однако, при прочих равных, я бы выбрал чтоньть посвежее и поинтересней. Баркароллы не отличались ни качеством, ни звуком, да и возраст уже запредельный для инструмента без капиталки ИМХО


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (6 Июн 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Булгаков Владислав,
> Для занятий подойдет любой инструмент в хорошем состоянии. Все определяется ростом, и репертуаром.
> Однако, при прочих равных, я бы выбрал чтоньть посвежее и поинтересней. Баркароллы не отличались ни качеством, ни звуком, да и возраст уже запредельный для инструмента без капиталки ИМХО


Этот инструмент свежак по состоянию.Он хранился дома , да и не кто на нем не играл... Меха отличные. Не стертые, да и дыр нет. Регистры работают как надо. По звуку неплохой для меня. Ну пойдет для первого времени.


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2022)

Булгаков Владислав, 
40 летний "свежак" - звучит странно  
Даже если никто его все эти годы не трогал, мастика все равно сохла, ровно как и кожа... 
Выбор за Вами, но если он еще не Ваш, то я бы не особенно торопился


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (6 Июн 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Булгаков Владислав,
> 40 летний "свежак" - звучит странно
> Даже если никто его все эти годы не трогал, мастика все равно сохла, ровно как и кожа...
> Выбор за Вами, но если он еще не Ваш, то я бы не особенно торопился


Мастика исправима. Насчет кожи поправить можно. Это я умею делать.


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2022)

Булгаков Владислав, 
Если Вам для развлечений, а не для игры, то нормально. Для игры лично я бы брал инструмент, в который не надо вкладываться


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (6 Июн 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Булгаков Владислав,
> Если Вам для развлечений, а не для игры, то нормально. Для игры лично я бы брал инструмент, в который не надо вкладываться


Так он же мой теперь. Достался от родственников. В него не жалко. Да и материалов полно. Я этим занимался раньше .


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (8 Июн 2022)

С чем может быть связано что на аккордеоне регистры в правой руке не до конца закрывает шторку с отверстиями . Где-то до конца а где-то на половину. И как это починить?


----------



## globus (9 Июн 2022)

Может, затирает, или грязь набилась, или погнута машинка, или разрегулирована. Или обломано что-то. Разбирать, смотреть.


----------



## Vlad (10 Июн 2022)

Что-то мешает, надо смотреть, при необходимости разбирать, чистить, регулировать.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (19 Июн 2022)

Здравствуйте. Мех расходится весь за 1 мин 32 сек. В стоячем положении. Спускает медленно. За 10 сек расходится чу-чуть но не останавливаясь. Как можно поправить компрессию. Ничего вроде нет. Ни каких сипов нет. А спускает... Смотрел меха, они в порядке. Правая рука все клапана нормальные. Так и влевой руке. Уплотнитель удовлетворительный. А почему спускает черт знает..


----------



## ugly (19 Июн 2022)

Компрессия не может быть абсолютной; главное, чтобы музыканта не напрягало. А сколько это в секундах - никому не интересно.


----------



## globus (20 Июн 2022)

Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> Мех расходится весь за 1 мин 32 сек. В стоячем положении.


Непонятно выражаетесь. Может в висячем? Под каким усилием? Имеет смысл под собственным весом, а не тянуть меха.



ugly написал(а):


> главное, чтобы музыканта не напрягало.


А вот его напрягает)) Владислав, у Вас компрессия очень и очень неплоха вроде бы.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (20 Июн 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Непонятно выражаетесь. Может в висячем? Под каким усилием? Имеет смысл под собственным весом, а не тянуть меха.
> 
> 
> А вот его напрягает)) Владислав, у Вас компрессия очень и очень неплоха вроде бы.


Имел ввиду когда музыкант стоит и аккордеон на нем. Меха сами расходятся, но медленно. А если переворачивать как описали, то там не очень быстро. Средне.


----------



## globus (20 Июн 2022)

Нужны точные данные)) Сколько в секундах. Вот я провёл эксперимент:
аккордеон Заря-2 - 2шт, все регистры открыты
Держа двумя руками за правый полукорпус, в вертикальном положении один мех растянулся до остановки за 120сек, другой за 80. Теперь ставим их на левый полукорпус так же вертикально, поддерживая правый полукорпус, чтобы он не сложился, и считаем, за сколько меха сдуются. Примерно вполовину меньше, чем на растягивание. 60/40 секунд.
Вот это научный подход, а не "средне"))


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (20 Июн 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Нужны точные данные)) Сколько в секундах. Вот я провёл эксперимент:
> аккордеон Заря-2 - 2шт, все регистры открыты
> Держа двумя руками за правый полукорпус, в вертикальном положении один мех растянулся до остановки за 120сек, другой за 80. Теперь ставим их на левый полукорпус так же вертикально, поддерживая правый полукорпус, чтобы он не сложился, и считаем, за сколько меха сдуются. Примерно вполовину меньше, чем на растягивание. 60/40 секунд.
> Вот это научный подход, а не "средне"))


40 сек за правый полукорпус если так.за левый 20 сек


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (20 Июн 2022)

Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> 40 сек за правый полукорпус если так.за левый 20 сек


Все-таки плохая скорее всего


----------



## globus (20 Июн 2022)

Не очень. Но как так, не шипит? У меня на худшем шипит, как надавишь не нажимая клавиш, и на лучшем если посильней надавить.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (20 Июн 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Не очень. Но как так, не шипит? У меня на худшем шипит, как надавишь не нажимая клавиш, и на лучшем если посильней надавить.


Он вообще не шипит. Может пропускают басовые клапаны? В них есть небольшой просвет. (Светил фонариком). И то возможно это дерево просвечивает , а не клапан...


----------



## globus (20 Июн 2022)

Дерево просвечивать не будет, если без трещин. Просвет - значит и продух, вот где и уходит. Покажите хоть фото клапанов. А по-хорошему, резать, не дожидаясь перитонитов, тем более, Вы этим занимались раньше же.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (20 Июн 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Дерево просвечивать не будет, если без трещин. Просвет - значит и продух, вот где и уходит. Покажите хоть фото клапанов. А по-хорошему, резать, не дожидаясь перитонитов, тем более, Вы этим занимались раньше же.


Чуть позже сделаю фото. Трещин там не должно быть.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (22 Июн 2022)

Подойдет такой для обучения ? И какая это именно модель? Ничего про этот аккордеон неизвестно..


----------



## ugly (22 Июн 2022)

Подойдёт, если исправен.
На вид - 60е годы...


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (22 Июн 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> Подойдёт, если исправен.
> На вид - 60е годы...


А какая ему цена может быть?


----------



## Дормидонт (22 Июн 2022)

Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> Что скажете?


Наверное, нужно обладать определённым фанатизмом, чтобы подобное восстанавливать?
Одни люди собирают марки, другие разводят каких-то тараканов, третьи, дрессируют змей.... мы ж их понимаем? Воспринимаем, как чудаков, но не упрекаем же? Вот и здесь похожий случай. В чём смысл этот хлам восстанавливать? Представляет какую-то историческую или материальную ценность? Дорога, как память?


----------



## ugly (22 Июн 2022)

Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> А какая ему цена может быть?


ИМХО, тысяч 15.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (22 Июн 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> ИМХО, тысяч 15.


Спасибо. Так какая это может быть модель ?


----------



## ugly (22 Июн 2022)

Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> Спасибо. Так какая это может быть модель ?


Она может вообще не иметь названия. У Вельтмейстера, например, названий моделей не было до Стеллы. Просто аккордеон 3/4, трехголосый.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (22 Июн 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> Она может вообще не иметь названия. У Вельтмейстера, например, названий моделей не было до Стеллы. Просто аккордеон 3/4, трехголосый.


Спасибо за объяснение.


----------



## ugly (22 Июн 2022)

Можно поискать картинки в Гугле, и найти похожий аккордеон, с названием "Марина".


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (25 Июн 2022)

Здравствуйте. Этот аккордеон в таком состоянии может стоить 2 тыс?


----------



## vev (25 Июн 2022)

Булгаков Владислав, 
В топку эти дрова..


----------



## ugly (25 Июн 2022)

Легко. Он даже внешне неисправен, а 2 тыс - это "сколько не жалко".


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (25 Июн 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> Легко. Он даже внешне неисправен, а 2 тыс - это "сколько не жалко".


Сосед хочет отдать его за чисто символическую цену . Говорит работает. Ну регистр с кнопками пострадал ((


----------



## vev (25 Июн 2022)

Булгаков Владислав,
Бутылка пива будет в самый раз…. Для символа сойдет 
Состояние - ушиб всей бабки о шоссе…


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (25 Июн 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Булгаков Владислав,
> Бутылка пива будет в самый раз


Не пьёт (


----------



## vev (25 Июн 2022)

Булгаков Владислав, 
Последнюю Кока-Колу…


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (25 Июн 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Булгаков Владислав,
> Последнюю Кока-Колу…


Ладно , на косарь это потянет? Или даже меньше


----------



## vev (25 Июн 2022)

Булгаков Владислав, 
Если запчасти для Стелл не нужны, то нече деньгами швыряться ИМХО


----------



## vyachek (26 Июн 2022)

Любой инструмент, в каком состоянии он бы не был, при желании может быть восстановлен. Другой момент - целесообразность и цена вопроса. Определяющим здесь, как не странно, будет его внешнее состояние. Если корпус и мех ремонтопригодны для приведения их в потребное состояние, то с внутренностями можно сделать всё, что угодно. Больше всего напрягает отсутствие клавиши регистра. Итог: купить за 1000р, месяц мучаться, получить на выходе инструмент стоимостью 10 000р. Не каждому оно надо.


----------



## gerborisov (27 Июн 2022)

Чтобы получить в конечном итоге инструмент стоимостью 10000р. Нужно ещё и вложить денежек. Кроме меха, "чёрным ящиком" являются резонаторы, голоса и т.д. Если убить механику вельтмейстера на смерть сложно, то остальное вполне. Особенно при наличии рук "мастера". Отсутствие басовых кнопок, может быть как ерундовой проблемой (если они просто внутри), так и сложной (если их выдрали наружу)


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (24 Июл 2022)

День добрый уважаемые! Скажите несколько слов об аккордеоне Galotta 3/4 . И об аккордеоне Weltmeister Seperato III.
Расскажите о этих инструментах.


----------



## vev (24 Июл 2022)

Булгаков Владислав, 
Что ж Вас так на всякую бяку то тянет? 
Обычное немецкое старье. Все из Клингенталя... Сеперато попристойней Галотты ИМХО, но ему полтинник уже стукнул со всеми вытекающими...


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (24 Июл 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Булгаков Владислав,
> Что ж Вас так на всякую бяку то тянет?
> Обычное немецкое старье. Все из Клингенталя... Сеперато попристойней Галотты ИМХО, но ему полтинник уже стукнул со всеми вытекающими...


А что вы посоветуете получше?


----------



## ugly (24 Июл 2022)

Что-то совсем поновее из любительских/учебных - будет в разы дороже, но не сказать чтобы лучше.
Можно и Сеперато, и Метеор от Вельтмейстера, только иметь в виду высокую вероятность кап. ремонта.


----------



## vev (25 Июл 2022)

Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> А что вы посоветуете получше?


Я пока из данной темы не уразумел, а для чего инструмент? Вы мечетесь от одного к другому и понять принцип лично мне не удается


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (25 Июл 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Вы мечетесь от одного к другому


Как стрелка осциллографа?  Ну может человек собирается научиться играть и морально настраивает себя на предстоящие тяготы и лишения, готовит будущий инструмент и репертуар. Как известно первый шаг в обучении чему либо самый трудный, ибо если ошибёшься с направлением то потом будешь жалеть бесцельно потраченное время жизни. Не каждый выдержит многократные повторы одного и того же, покусы мехом, ломоту в мышцах и спине, боль в переигранных кистях рук, причём часто сразу двух. Ладно музыканты профессионалы. Им положено так страдать по должности. А вот любителям в приличном возрасте то какой смысл мучить себя и окружающих? Иначе как внезапным помешательством это объяснить сложно. Кто-то начинает считать себя Наполеоном, кто-то аккордеонистом...


----------



## Алексей Юдин (26 Июл 2022)

Ну Вы уж что-то совсем человека напугали... Тяготы и лишения... Я играя отдыхаю от повседневности, рутины и работы... Жены нет, а то бы и от нее вероятно отдыхал... Когда я учился в ДМШ я не скажу, что меня очень сильно напрягало. Я как и все мальчишки успевал и погулять, и с мячом побегать и в радиокружок сходить, просидеть ночь на коллективной любительской радиостанции перед трансивером, собирая связи с разными странами на диплом DXCC. Было все гармонично и дополняло друг друга. У меня был супер преподаватель из Оренбургского трио баянистов, он не грузил меня лишними гамами, лишними техническими упражнениями. Мы учили то, что мне нравилось и было "по душе".... Это дало свои плоды, играю уже 25 лет. С паяльником и баяном по жизни называется... ))


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Июл 2022)

Так паяльник и гармонь видимо имеют взаимную зависимость. Тут таких тьма. Это неспроста...


----------



## globus (26 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Так паяльник и гармонь видимо имеют взаимную зависимость.


Паяльник и осциллограф имеют более тесную связь)) Кто дружит с паяльником, знает, что у осциллографа нет стрелки))


----------



## vev (26 Июл 2022)

globus,

Это очень известная шутка юмора…


Это "изобретение" одиозной писательницы и ведущей не менее одиозного радио "Эхо Москвы" Юлии Латыниной. В одной из своих книг она написала: _"Она металась, как стрелка осциллографа, то вверх, то вниз". _

В чём прикол? Да просто у осциллографа нет никаких стрелок! Вот современный цифровой осциллограф:


----------



## vev (26 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Как стрелка осциллографа?  Ну может человек собирается научиться играть и морально настраивает себя на предстоящие тяготы и лишения, готовит будущий инструмент и репертуар. Как известно первый шаг в обучении чему либо самый трудный, ибо если ошибёшься с направлением то потом будешь жалеть бесцельно потраченное время жизни. Не каждый выдержит многократные повторы одного и того же, покусы мехом, ломоту в мышцах и спине, боль в переигранных кистях рук, причём часто сразу двух. Ладно музыканты профессионалы. Им положено так страдать по должности. А вот любителям в приличном возрасте то какой смысл мучить себя и окружающих? Иначе как внезапным помешательством это объяснить сложно. Кто-то начинает считать себя Наполеоном, кто-то аккордеонистом...


Оно конечно же, можно выбирать несколько лет/зим коньки, но не проще ли начать учиться на первых, подвернувшихся под ногу? А выбирать можно когда хоть что-то начнет получаться и появятся первые робкие предпочтения.
Если целью является выбор инструмента, то вопрос надо формулировать четко: что, для чего, за какие деньги. Тогда народ не будет гадать, а даст конкретные рекомендации и это позволит намного ускорить процесс. Мы же который месяц рассматриваем какие-то дрова в то время как ТС мог бы уже начать исполнять Чардаш Монти...


----------



## globus (26 Июл 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Это очень известная шутка юмора…


Было такое подозрение, что-то вспоминается такое)) Старые аналоговые тоже стрелок не имеют:


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Июл 2022)

В Американщине есть НАШ человек. Профессиональный аккордеонист-любитель Эл Янкович  Поэтому он обожает чудить, ибо для нас, музыкантов любителей, это естественное желание. Название переводится примерно как "Вызов быть дурачком"


----------



## globus (26 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Профессиональный аккордеонист-любитель


А так бывает? Тогда я тоже))


----------



## vev (26 Июл 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Было такое подозрение, что-то вспоминается такое)) Старые аналоговые тоже стрелок не имеют:


Видно, что старый... Синус и тот выглядит сильно сбледнувшим... Частота просто зашкаливает... Поганый буржуйский Тектроникс тихонько курит в уголке


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Июл 2022)

globus написал(а):


> А так бывает? Тогда я тоже))


В моём понимании это человек, регулярно играющий технически несложный репертуар с целью заработка. Поёт песни других исполнителей, матерные частушки, может даже сам сочинить что-то про комбайнёров. Так сказать играет то, что народу нравится. Токатты и фуги на выборке играть не умеет, да и ему это не надо. А профессионал, потому как это его основной заработок.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Июл 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Синус и тот выглядит сильно сбледнувшим...


Как давно известно в военное время значение синуса может достигать четырёх, а то и пяти! Поэтому синус, как синус. 
Тем более это наводка от пальца, а не сигнал с генератора.


----------



## vev (26 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Как давно известно в военное время значение синуса может достигать четырёх, а то и пяти! Поэтому синус, как синус.
> Тем более это наводка от пальца, а не сигнал с генератора.


не синус достигает 5-ти, а пи.... Матчасть учить нада...


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Июл 2022)

Пи это константа даже в армии. Как число Авангарда в химии, которое нужно для определения малярной массы. Поэтому синус достигает пяти, а окружность 400 градусов,при необходимости.


----------



## В Б (28 Авг 2022)

Здравствуйте. Такая небольшая проблема с кнопками грифа гармони.. Они мягко говоря западают и не возвращаются обратно. Некоторые кнопки даже не пружинят(хотя все на месте). Хотел вынуть спицу на чем держатся кнопки , да не получилось. Очень глубоко она сидит. Как можно это починить?


----------



## globus (28 Авг 2022)

Здра! С Вас фото проблемного места


----------



## В Б (2 Сен 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Здра! С Вас фото проблемного места


А что именно прислать? Там же просто гриф с кнопками. И они как говорят западают


----------



## В Б (2 Сен 2022)

Здравствуйте. Что с этим можно сделать ? Weltmeister GRANDINA.


----------



## В Б (2 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 12942
> Здравствуйте. Что с этим можно сделать ? Weltmeister GRANDINA.


 Сейчас просветил на помятых местах не дыр. Но есть одна маленькая в середине. Чем ее можно заделать?


----------



## vyachek (2 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Чем ее можно заделать?


Обычно дыры и заломы заклеивают таким же электрокартоном. Но получается "шишка". Как вариант можно тонкую, редкую ткань пропитать силиконовым герметиком и им же приклеить. Сушить долго.


----------



## В Б (2 Сен 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Обычно дыры и заломы заклеивают таким же электрокартоном. Но получается "шишка". Как вариант можно тонкую, редкую ткань пропитать силиконовым герметиком и им же приклеить. Сушить долго.


Спасибо! А из-за чего возникают заломы?


----------



## Павел А. (2 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Спасибо! А из-за чего возникают заломы?


Из-за применения инструмента не по назначению)


----------



## В Б (2 Сен 2022)

Павел А. написал(а):


> Из-за применения инструмента не по назначению)


Спасибо. Этот инструмент я вообще у бомжа выкупил за 700 р эту грандину. Там какой-то дурак приклеил на клей полукопуса (стало быть воздух стал пропускать между уплотнителем). Я начинаю эту счищать. Позже поменяю уплотнитель. Перевосковка всех резонаторов была.Ну вот эти заломы меня прям повредеди. А так инструмент хороший. Не знаю где этот алкаш его нашел. Говорит раньше сам играл. Не знаю, верить или нет. Ну на его любимый напиток подкинул деньжат)


----------



## globus (3 Сен 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> тонкую, редкую ткань пропитать силиконовым герметиком и им же приклеить.


Подложки теплопроводящие | купить в розницу и оптом Есть готовые в наше время


----------



## В Б (3 Сен 2022)

Каким клеем можно это заклеить? Ремонт этой же грандины.


----------



## Vlad (4 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 12993
> Каким клеем можно это заклеить? Ремонт этой же грандины.


Несите к хорошему мастеру, я бы сам не решился такое исправлять, дабы не напортачить.


----------



## В Б (4 Сен 2022)

Vlad написал(а):


> Несите к хорошему мастеру, я бы сам не решился такое исправлять, дабы не напортачить.


У нас их нет


----------



## Vlad (4 Сен 2022)

Похоже там деформация деревянной деки, если я правильно понял, возможно от сырости или ещё по какой причине. Теоретически можно "наколхозить", залить чем-нибудь, чтобы не пропускал воздух, но грош цена такому "ремонту", я так считаю, может не совсем и прав. Я бы всё же обратился к проф. мастеру.


----------



## В Б (4 Сен 2022)

Vlad написал(а):


> Похоже там деформация деревянной деки, если я правильно понял, возможно от сырости или ещё по какой причине. Теоретически можно "наколхозить", залить чем-нибудь, чтобы не пропускал воздух, но грош цена такому "ремонту", я так считаю, может не совсем и прав. Я бы всё же обратился к проф. мастеру.


Вроде все ровно. Но клей то старый уже


----------



## Vlad (4 Сен 2022)

Если не жалко инструмент и нет мастера в пределах досягаемости, можно попробовать залить щель, заделать, чтобы не сифонил воздух и можно было играть. Чем - не могу сказать. Обратитесь к мастеру краснодеревщику, столяру, может чего посоветует.


----------



## Vlad (4 Сен 2022)

Но это временное решение, не исключена деформация и дальше.


----------



## В Б (7 Сен 2022)

Здравствуйте. Как собрать левую клавиатуру ? Что это за цифры на толкателях? Есть даже такие повторы


----------



## В Б (7 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Как собрать левую клавиатуру ? Что это за цифры на толкателях? Есть даже такие повторы Посмотреть вложение 13120


Есть также 1 римская 2. Это получается номер кнопки и ряда? Собираю именно аккорды.


----------



## Павел А. (7 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Как собрать левую клавиатуру ? Что это за цифры на толкателях? Есть даже такие повторы Посмотреть вложение 13120


Этим вопросом лучше бы озадачиться до начала разбора. Чтобы правильно собрать левую клавиатуру, её сначала надо правильно разобрать. В следующий раз нужно снять первый ряд и разложить толкатели в том же порядке, что и снимали; то же проделать с каждым рядом. Каждый ряд раскладывать отдельно. При таком алгоритме при сборке не возникает вопросов, что куда вставлять: берёшь по порядку и вставляешь.
А насчёт цифр надо подождать мнения аксакалов форума: они чего только не повидали.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (8 Сен 2022)

Там наверное так и все обозначено


----------



## vyachek (10 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Каким клеем можно это заклеить? Ремонт этой же грандины.


Здесь напрашивается еще один шуруп, или два. А клей? Да любой - ПВА, жидкие гвозди, холодная сварка.


----------



## В Б (10 Сен 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Здесь напрашивается еще один шуруп, или два. А клей? Да любой - ПВА, жидкие гвозди, холодная сварка.


А на какой клей клеить клапана? Кожа, фетр и т.д.


----------



## vyachek (10 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Как собрать левую клавиатуру


Если разобрали и сложили всё в одну кучу - то собрать почти безнадежно. Но можно, если под рукой будет еще один такой же инструмент, по которому каждый толкатель нужно будет идентифицировать. Для этого на куске пенопласта сделать разметку под 120 кнопок и втыкать туда, согласно расположению кнопок на баяне. Далее собирать ряд за рядом, строго соблюдая расположение в порядке обратном тому в котором разбирали. Если хватит терпения, то всё получится. Удачи!


----------



## vyachek (10 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> А на какой клей клеить клапана? Кожа, фетр и т.д.


Традиционно - на БФ-6 (продается в аптеках). Кто-то клеит на обувные клеи, кто-то на герметики


----------



## В Б (10 Сен 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Традиционно - на БФ-6 (продается в аптеках). Кто-то клеит на обувные клеи, кто-то на герметики


А какой обувной ? Момент какой-нибудь? Подойдёт кристалл?


----------



## vyachek (10 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> А какой обувной ? Момент какой-нибудь? Подойдёт кристалл?


Если Момент, то лучше Марафон - он для обуви


----------



## В Б (10 Сен 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Если Момент, то лучше Марафон - он для обуви


А еще можете посоветовать из моментов ?


----------



## vyachek (10 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> А еще можете посоветовать из моментов ?


Здесь принцип такой: после высыхания клей должен оставаться пластичным, т.е. изгибаться вместе с лайкой и фетром. БФ-6 всеми опробован, доступен, удобен. Воспользуйтесь лучше им.


----------



## В Б (10 Сен 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Здесь принцип такой: после высыхания клей должен оставаться пластичным, т.е. изгибаться вместе с лайкой и фетром. БФ-6 всеми опробован, доступен, удобен. Воспользуйтесь лучше им.


Спасибо. А каким клеем можно клеить меха к рамкам?


----------



## vyachek (10 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Спасибо. А каким клеем можно клеить меха к рамкам?


ПВА СТОЛЯР


----------



## В Б (10 Сен 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> ПВА


Titebond красный думаю подойдет? И потом все прижимать струбциной?


----------



## vyachek (10 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> прижимать струбциной?


Можно просто груз сверху поставить


----------



## В Б (10 Сен 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Можно просто груз сверху поставить


Спасибо, а вот сколько это все по времени держать?


----------



## vyachek (10 Сен 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Можно просто груз сверху поставить


Сушить не менее 2х суток


----------



## В Б (10 Сен 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Сушить не менее 2х суток


Благодарю!


----------



## Игорь Петрович (11 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> А какой обувной ? Момент какой-нибудь? Подойдёт кристалл?


Кристалл тоже подойдёт.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (11 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Спасибо. А каким клеем можно клеить меха к рамкам?


Ледерин хорошо клеить Столяром, а вот рамки к меху не советую, Столяр - тот-же ПВА, но с отвердителем. который при высыхании дат белёсый оттенок, после склеивания мехов с рамками, на стыке образуется белёсый шов, чтобы этого избежать, лучше клеить ПВА, намазали обе части, состыковали и под гнёт часов на 12, затем, смотрите. если остались щели, тонкой кистью заливаете ПВА и после высыхания получите ровный заполненный шов.


----------



## gerborisov (11 Сен 2022)

Весь ширпотреб клеится ПВА, редкими местами Момент. Корпус, при разбитии на мелкие части - Эпоксидный клей.


----------



## В Б (11 Сен 2022)

Здравствуйте снова! Что делать если кнопка септ аккорда нажимается туго , и западает (не одна и скрипят при нажатии). Еще слышно что где-то пробивается воздух из под клапана правой руки. И немного чего-то есть влевой.


----------



## В Б (11 Сен 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Кристалл тоже подойдёт.


А подойдёт момент 88?


----------



## Павел А. (11 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Здравствуйте снова! Что делать если кнопка септ аккорда нажимается туго , и западает (не одна и скрипят при нажатии). Еще слышно что где-то пробивается воздух из под клапана правой руки. И немного чего-то есть влевой.


Нужно внимательно посмотреть, всё ли стоит на своих местах, не перекошено ли что-нибудь. Возможно, искривился толкатель. Нужно его выпрямить. На отечественном ширпотребе такое бывает из-за того, что целлулоидные накладки на горке от времени съёжились и кнопка баса или аккорда просто трётся о сместившийся целлулоид. Можно вылечить полукруглым надфилем. Но я в таких ситуациях разогреваю целлулоид обычным феном для волос, в результате чего он отклеивается и становится податливым. После этого его опять же аккуратно растягиваю до исходного состояния и приклеиваю. В таком случае горка выглядит так, как будто с ней ничего и не происходило. 
А насчёт пропускания воздуха из-под клапана - тут всё просто: отрегулируйте прилегание клапана, и будет Вам счастье.


----------



## В Б (11 Сен 2022)

Павел А. написал(а):


> Нужно внимательно посмотреть, всё ли стоит на своих местах, не перекошено ли что-нибудь. Возможно, искривился толкатель. Нужно его выпрямить. На отечественном ширпотребе такое бывает из-за того, что целлулоидные накладки на горке от времени съёжились и кнопка баса или аккорда просто трётся о сместившийся целлулоид. Можно вылечить полукруглым надфилем. Но я в таких ситуациях разогреваю целлулоид обычным феном для волос, в результате чего он отклеивается и становится податливым. После этого его опять же аккуратно растягиваю до исходного состояния и приклеиваю. В таком случае горка выглядит так, как будто с ней ничего и не происходило.
> А насчёт пропускания воздуха из-под клапана - тут всё просто: отрегулируйте прилегание клапана, и будет Вам счастье.


У меня немецкий инструмент Weltmeister amigo.С его лет не кто туда не лез. Я буду переклеивать клапана. Там их моль сожрала. А вот насчет басовых там ничего не сожрали. Кожа уже скорее окоченела. Ну я насчет кнопко гляну еще раз. Вроде все ок. А вот что-то западает, да скрипит.П вот на чем держатся клапана? На каких-то резинках . Где такие купить можно?


----------



## Павел А. (11 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> У меня немецкий инструмент Weltmeister amigo.С его лет не кто туда не лез. Я буду переклеивать клапана. Там их моль сожрала. А вот насчет басовых там ничего не сожрали. Кожа уже скорее окоченела. Ну я насчет кнопко гляну еще раз. Вроде все ок. А вот что-то западает, да скрипит.П вот на чем держатся клапана? На каких-то резинках . Где такие купить можно?


Взять с донора. А что, они совсем пришли в негодность? Там вроде бы неплохая резина идёт.


----------



## В Б (11 Сен 2022)

Павел А. написал(а):


> Взять с донора. А что, они совсем пришли в негодность? Там вроде бы неплохая резина идёт.


Славу Богу там все хорошо. Я так на будущее. Они вообще на чем держатся?


----------



## В Б (12 Сен 2022)

Чем можно заделать одно отверстие? На рамках меха. Походу где-то гвоздь направлено вставили..


----------



## Игорь Петрович (12 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 13306
> Чем можно заделать одно отверстие? На рамках меха. Походу где-то гвоздь направлено вставили..


Эпоксидной шпаклёвкой, типа Поксипола или эпоксидного пластилина, много всего продаётся. Если на время, чтобы не сифонило, можно залепить воском.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (12 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Походу где-то гвоздь направлено вставили..


Не правильно гвоздь вставить невозможно с таким разбросом, скорее всего меха меняли.


----------



## В Б (12 Сен 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Не правильно гвоздь вставить невозможно с таким разбросом, скорее всего меха меняли.


Да нет, они всю жизнь были родные. Ну это как я понимаю заделать это все шпаклевкой, и пошлифовать . И будет все хорошо?


----------



## Игорь Петрович (12 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Да нет, они всю жизнь были родные. Ну это как я понимаю заделать это все шпаклевкой, и пошлифовать . И будет все хорошо?


Флаг вам в руки))


----------



## gerborisov (12 Сен 2022)

Спичку или зубочистку на ПВА вставить в ненужное дупло и всё. Эпоксидка в этих местах чревата дополнительным упорным шлифованием подтёков и выступов.


----------



## В Б (16 Сен 2022)

Что можно с этим сделать...Можно ли это склеить? Очень сильно видимо нажали на регистр , что треснула вот эта штука ...


----------



## ugly (16 Сен 2022)

Обратиться к специалистам по 3D-печати, сделают.


----------



## В Б (16 Сен 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> Обратиться к специалистам по 3D-печати, сделают.


Нет таких(


----------



## ugly (16 Сен 2022)

Я не про поиск знакомых умельцев, а про вполне коммерческие услуги.
Например: 3D печать на 3D принтере на заказ в Пензе. | Пенза

ЗЫЖ нагуглил, отношения к ним не имею, и их услугами не пользовался.


----------



## gerborisov (17 Сен 2022)

Можно попробовать склеить дихлорэтаном. Только очистив предварительно и убрав все металлические детали. Насколько я помню оно им клеится. Просто дихлорэтан растворяет не все виды пластика. Если растворяет, то склеивает так, что если снова и сломается то в другом месте


----------



## В Б (17 Сен 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Можно попробовать склеить дихлорэтаном. Только очистив предварительно и убрав все металлические детали. Насколько я помню оно им клеится. Просто дихлорэтан растворяет не все виды пластика. Если растворяет, то склеивает так, что если снова и сломается то в другом месте


А моментом нельзя не каким?


----------



## vyachek (17 Сен 2022)

Склейка встык ничего не даст - слишком тонкая стенка. Можно попробовать склеить и одновременно увечить толщину стенки. Для этого из пластилина нужно сделать подобие формы вокруг места соединения и залить цианакрилатным клеем слоем в миллиметр. Естественно предварительно деталь нужно зашлифовать до матового состояния и обезжирить. Делать аккуратно: клей стремится отовсюду вытекать. Склейка получается прочной, но сушить нужно долго - суток двое, хотя клей и моментальный.


----------



## gerborisov (18 Сен 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Склейка встык ничего не даст - слишком тонкая стенка. Можно попробовать склеить и одновременно увечить толщину стенки. Для этого из пластилина нужно сделать подобие формы вокруг места соединения и залить цианакрилатным клеем слоем в миллиметр. Естественно предварительно деталь нужно зашлифовать до матового состояния и обезжирить. Делать аккуратно: клей стремится отовсюду вытекать. Склейка получается прочной, но сушить нужно долго - суток двое, хотя клей и моментальный.


Если Вы клеили дихлорэтаном то знаете, что он не клеит по сути, а спаивает, растворяя саму основу. Поэтому нет необходимости наращивания стенок. Главное в данном случае хорошо очистить. Видно, что давно сломали и покрылся скол патиной. Само, кстати сломаться не могло. Дело рук "мастера"


----------



## В Б (18 Сен 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Если Вы клеили дихлорэтаном то знаете, что он не клеит по сути, а спаивает, растворяя саму основу. Поэтому нет необходимости наращивания стенок. Главное в данном случае хорошо очистить. Видно, что давно сломали и покрылся скол патиной. Само, кстати сломаться не могло. Дело рук "мастера"


Этот инструмент был в школе. И всю жизнь в него не кто не лез. И вот такой сюрприз


----------



## alexpaw (18 Сен 2022)

Надёжнее всего, приклеить полоски из любого полимера вдоль внутри и снаружи.


----------



## gerborisov (18 Сен 2022)

Скобки от степлера разогретые на горелке прожигают отверстия и с обратной стороны загибаются. Тоже вариант, но худший.


----------



## В Б (23 Сен 2022)

Здравствуйте. Где можно купить гвоздики для аккордеона? Вот шпильки)


----------



## Павел А. (23 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Где можно купить гвоздики для аккордеона? Вот шпильки)


Наберите в поисковике "запчасти для аккордеона" (баяна/гармони), и увидите.
Хотя их в общем-то не так трудно изготовить самому из обычных гвоздей подходящего диаметра: обрезать, обточить шляпку до нужной формы и заполировать.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (23 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Где можно купить гвоздики для аккордеона? Вот шпильки)








Баянист.ру


Все для баянистов, аккордеонистов и гармонистов. Магазин, услуги, мастерская, микрофоны, миди-системы.




baianist.ru




Добрый вечер, можно здесь. Они же на Авито https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...ayanov_i_garmoney_1960463015?slocation=107620 Delicia похоже накрылась, сайт у них не работает.


----------



## vyachek (24 Сен 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Где можно купить гвоздики для аккордеона?


В любом магазине стройматериалов. Те же самые финишные гвозди. Нужно лишь брать не оцинкованные, а хромированные либо под позолоту.


----------



## ugly (26 Сен 2022)

Нужные диаметры не всегда бывают...


----------



## AlexDm (27 Сен 2022)

Павел А. написал(а):


> Наберите в поисковике "запчасти для аккордеона" (баяна/гармони), и увидите.
> Хотя их в общем-то не так трудно изготовить самому из обычных гвоздей подходящего диаметра: обрезать, обточить шляпку до нужной формы и заполировать.


Я делаю шпильки из заклёпок, использую сам гвоздь для затяжки заклёпки, обрезав до нужной длины и заточив. Они бывают разных диаметров, можно подобрать нужный.


----------



## Павел А. (27 Сен 2022)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Я делаю шпильки из заклёпок, использую сам гвоздь для затяжки заклёпки, обрезав до нужной длины и заточив. Они бывают разных диаметров, можно подобрать нужный.Посмотреть вложение 14259


Спасибо за идею! Это ж почти готовое искомое изделие!)


----------

